# falsche "PayPal" Abbuchungen von Kreditkarte



## daewoo42 (5 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute festgestellt das auf meinen Kreditkartenkonto eine Buchung (03.01.08 ) von ca. 80,00 Euro mit dem Betreff "Paypal" aufgetaucht ist. Ich habe zwar ein Paypalkonto, allerdings laufen die Abbuchungen schon seit 06/2007 per Lastschrift vom Girokonto. Nach Durchsicht aller Auszüge fand ich noch eine Buchung vom 12.12.07  in Höhe von 25,00 Euro mit am nächsten Tag erfolgter Rückbuchung, sowie eine Buchung vom 14.11.07 in Höhe von 54,00 Euro. in allen Fällen als Betreff "Paypal".

Auf meinen Paypalkonto sind keinerlei vergleichbare Buchungen vorhanden.

Für mich sieht es so aus as, wäre jemand mit meinen Kreditkartendaten im WWW unterwegs.

Habe gerade die Karte sperren lassen, weitere Schritte kann ich leider erst am Montag einleiten.

Nun meine Frage:
Wie bin in solchen Fällen abgesichert?
Bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?
Ist jemanden ähnliches passiert?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## johinos (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: falsche "PayPal" Abbuchungen von Kreditkarte*

Ähnliches Problem wurde schon mal da beschrieben.

Möglichkeiten: 
- Trojaner hat Deine Daten ausgespäht (Karte schon mal im Internet genutzt?)
- Firmenrechner wurde gehackt / Daten unbefugt beschafft/genutzt
- untreuer Kassierer hat Deine Daten unbefugt genutzt oder weitergegeben

Überlegen: 
- Virenschutzprogramm aktualisiert und auch aktiv?
- Betriebssystem-Updates alle gemacht? 
- Firewall installiert? 
(mehr dazu: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/ )

Sinnvoll: Strafanzeige erstatten, nicht irgendwo hingehen, besser morgen tagsüber vorher zum Kommissariat für Internetkriminalität durchfragen, bei dem das auch bearbeitet wird, und fragen, ob der Computer mitgebracht werden soll. Vorher schon mal den Kreditkarten-Kontoauszug hinfaxen oder die Daten per EMail hinschicken. Computer nicht mehr nutzen, wenn Du ihn mitbringen sollst, vor allem kein Virensuchprogramm drüberlaufen lassen. 

Es besteht allerdings kaum Hoffnung, dass die Täter in Deinem Fall ermittelt werden: Erst seit Anfang dieses Jahres werden die Verbindungsdaten gespeichert. 

Lass Dich also nicht darauf ein, dass Dein PC "ein paar Tage" dort bleiben soll zwecks Auswertung: Gleich nachgucken oder mit Sicherstellung nicht einverstanden sein - Du hast doch nichts gemacht, warum solltest Du auf Deinen PC verzichten, wenn sowieso nichts rauskommt? 

Die Buchungen auf Deinem Konto werden storniert (die Schäden werden auf alle verteilt, das merkt dann keiner) - und Du bist in bester Gesellschaft: Internet-Kriminalität um 40 Prozent gestiegen


----------



## 123gast (31 Mai 2015)

Verdammt, ich bin nun vom selben Problem betroffen. Es wurden insgesamt vier Buchungen von meiner Kreditkarte unter dem Verwendungszweck "PAYPAL *PAYPALGIFTS 35314369001 LU" veranlasst. Die letzten drei wurden an selben Tag getätigt und das Konto mit dem selben Betrag von 20 EUR belastet und die erste Buchung Monat zuvor mit 50 EUR. 

Die Kreditkarte liess ich sofort sperren. ...was nun!?
Bin mir sicher, das Zeug habe ich mir durch Amazon eingefangen.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2015)

123gast schrieb:


> ...was nun!?


Hast du die Buchungen als unautorisiert der bei deiner Bank gemeldet? Ebenso könntest solltest du das auch bei PayPal machen, auch wenn du dort kein Konto hast: https://www.paypal.com/de/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/home/?action=callus: 0800 723 4500



123gast schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, das Zeug habe ich mir durch Amazon eingefangen.


Das glaube ich nicht, da Amazon PayPal nicht anbietet. Amazon hat mit AmazonPayments eigene Zahlungssysteme.


----------



## johinos (1 Juni 2015)

Sieht ein bisschen aus als wären iTunes-Gutscheine gekauft worden, "LU" könnte ein Hinweis darauf sein da iTunes in Luxemburg residiert
http://www.paypal-gifts.com/de/marken/itunes-de.html
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/inves...men-Milliarden-Steuern,luxemburgleaks102.html

Vorschlag: Deine Bank bitten, die detaillierten Daten dieser Umsätze beim Kreditkartenunternehmen abzufragen, damit du genau prüfen kannst, ob diese Umsätze tatsächlich nicht von dir verursacht wurden.

a) Sicher bist du neugierig.

b) Du hast Anspruch auf die Daten, die dich betreffen.

c) Du möchtest ja keine korrekten Einkäufe zurückgehen lassen - da kämen Bearbeitungskosten auf dich zu!

d) Du kannst zu deiner Strafanzeige gleich Informationen nachliefern, die sonst umständlich und zeitaufwändig in Luxemburg (oder wo auch sonst immer) eingeholt werden müssten.

Erzähl' dann mal, wie lange die Antwort gedauert hat - Danke!


----------



## Gigerl (16 April 2016)

Bei mir wurde ein Betrag in Höhe von 10,59 unter Paypal *Info DEU 35314369001 abgebucht. Und das am 28.03.2016. Wie kann denn ein solch Krimineller seit (hier genannt) 2008 solche Aktionen immer wiederholen? Ist das so schwer, den zu fassen? Nach Meldung bei der Kreditkartenfirma und auch der Bank, hieß es, es werde dem nachgegangen, der Betrag natürlich ersetzt.


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2016)

Gigerl schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer, den zu fassen?


Ja, da der nur Downloads, also virtuelle Artikel mit den Kreditkartendaten kauft. Und da in D die Verbindungsdaten von PayPal zu ihrem physikalischen Ursprung nicht verfolgt werden können, kann nicht festgestellt werden, wer hinter dem Betrug steckt. Betrogen bist übrigens nicht du, sondern der Anbieter, der deine "fremden" Daten verarbeiten musste. Allerdings könnte hier PayPal den Schaden von dem Onlinehändler (z. B. Apple oder Amazon) übernehmen, doch das kann dir egal sein.


----------



## Gigerl (25 April 2016)

Was kann ich also tun, um hinkünftig solche Abbuchungen zu vermeiden? Die Kreditkarte kündigen? Virenscanner vorhanden und aktuell.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 April 2016)

Gigerl schrieb:


> Die Kreditkarte kündigen?


Zum Beispiel oder einfach eine andere Karte mit neuer Nummer geben lassen.


Gigerl schrieb:


> Virenscanner vorhanden und aktuell.


Gut! Die Buchungen haben aber wahrscheinlich nichts mit deinem Computer zu tun sondern mit dem des Täters und an dem nutzt dein Virenschutz nichts.


----------



## Max123 (2 Juli 2016)

nicht alles was auf den ersten Blick nach Betrug aussieht muss auch einer sein. Die Meldung bedeutet im Prinzip erstmal, dass eine Zahlung per paypal via mastercard abgewickelt ist. Das kann z.B. auch bei einem ebay Kauf sein. Einträge wie der genannten tauchen z.B. auch auf wenn über ebay etwas gekauft und mit mastercard bezahlt wird

https://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/2011/10/30/paypal-nelsonsonne-35314369001


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2016)

Üblicherweise weiß man aber daß man was gekauft und per Kreditkarte zahlt...


----------



## ccc65 (16 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe wegen dem selben Problem gerade bei VISA angerufen und einen riesen Zirkus gemacht! Plötzlich ist alles anders.....Die Dame von VISA stottert herum, muss neu prüfen, blabla... sie sieht gerade, dass da was nicht stimmt blabla....sie muss mit dem Chef neu besprechen blabla und ich werde bald neu von ihr hören....
Drei weitere ominöse Buchungen, von denen ich nur telefonisch informiert wurde existieren auf einmal garnicht mehr weil sie von VISA abgelehnt wurden. 
Ich sags euch Leute, die wollen uns verscheißern! Die wissen genau, was da läuft! Wer sich nicht beschwert, zahlt!


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2016)

ccc65 schrieb:


> Die wissen genau, was da läuft!


Womöglich nicht und der Support schon gar nicht.



ccc65 schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht beschwert, zahlt!


Das stimmt wohl und leider ist vielen Kartenkunden der Umsatz egal. Viele Leute haben zu viel Geld zu verschenken und merken es nicht mal.


----------



## milian1991 (4 Januar 2017)

Hallo, habe am 5.12.2016 auch eine falsche Abbuchung von 419€ bei meiner Amazon visa Karte. Habe das den Support gemeldet und auch posetive Antwort erhalten nur ist eine versprochene Rückbuchung bei mir noch nicht eingegangen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2017)

milian1991 schrieb:


> Habe das den Support gemeldet


Welchem, dem Support von PayPal oder dem von der Kreditkarte?


----------



## Kein (26 Mai 2018)

Unfassbar. Bei mir auch heute von der Mastercard Kleinbeträge abgebucht und dann teils zurückgebucht. Gestartet mit einer Abbuchung von 0,01 EUR wohl zu Testzwecken, ob das funktioniert und dann gleich am gleichen und darauffolgenden Tagen reihenweise Kleinbeträge abgebucht. Immer wie oben schon angegeben "PAYPAL und die Zahl 35314369001". Mein Paypal-Konto zeigt aber keine Abbuchung an. Das ist eindeutig ein Mastercard Problem. Ich bin stark am Überlegen denen zu kündigen. Es fing alles nach einer RYANAIR-Abbuchung an. Davor über Jahrzehnte noch nie einen Missbrauch gehabt. Habe erst mal bei Mastercard angrufen, Karte speren lassen und eine Kündigung angedroht.


----------



## Keine (9 Oktober 2018)

Es geht noch besser, bei VISA sind alle äußerst überrascht. Die Betrugsabteilung verhält sich auch sehr eigenartig. Als Geschädige/r muss ich mich rechtvertigen und kann man mit mir wegen des Datenschutzgesetzes und des Bankengesetzes nicht reden. Echt super toll.


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2018)

….Visa/Mastercard zieht den Betrag doch dann per Lastschrift vom Referenzkonto ein, oder? Man könnte ja den Druck erhöhen und nach erfolglosem Widerspruch einfach dieser Lastschrift widersprechen. Immerhin wäre das eine nichtgenehmigte Lastschrift. Nur, damit ist dann wahrscheinlich auch das Verhältnis zum Kreditkartenunternehmen angeschlagen. Und nicht versäumen - alle anderen Buchungen müssen bezahlt werden, was insbesondere bei Sammelabbuchungen des Kreditkartenunternehmens zu beachten ist.


----------



## Seebär (31 Oktober 2018)

Das ist mir heute auch aufgefallen bei mir aber Ankündigung einer Abbuchung, habe BANK und Paypal kontaktiert.
Die Antwort ist erschreckend. Es interessiert niemand. Orginal Antwort , wenn die Abuchung erfolgt ist melden ,Antrag stellen , Geld zurück überwiesen Betrug geht weiter. Vor dem vollzogenem Betrug kann man keine Anzeige stellen alle die es wissen sollten , wissen von nichts


----------



## Casandra58 (15 November 2018)

Kein Paypalkonto vorhanden und dennoch wurde am 1.11. Um 0:00 Uhr ein Betrag von 10,49 € von meiner Mastercard abgebucht. Paypal *INFOE steht im Text. Keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Um die Uhrzeit kaufe ich nichts mehr im Netz. Hier stimmt was nicht. Kreditkartenverein angeschrieben und eine Antwort erhalten die mich umhaut. Ich hatte die Zahlung veranlasst und daher ging nichts mehr rückgängig zu machen. Unfassbar aber wahr. Ich war es nicht, bei Paypal kann ich ohne Anmeldung keinen Konflikt lösen und nun bin ich mal 10,49 los.


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2018)

Casandra58 schrieb:


> Hier stimmt was nicht.


Da stimmt vor allem auch was mit dem Support des Kreditkartenanbieters nicht. Hast du eine Prepaid-Kreditkarte?


----------



## Meikel4 (31 Januar 2019)

Bei mir war es nur eine relativ kleine Summe: 7,99 € und wäre mir vllt. gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich nicht gerade so wenig Posten auf der Abrechnung gehabt hätte wie diesmal. Zahlungsempfänger:
PAYPAL *HIGHTECPILLI, 35314369001
zum einen habe ich seit Monaten nichts mehr per Paypal bezahlt
und zweitens rechnet Paypal bei mir per Bankeinzug ab, die haben meine Kreditkartennummer überhaupt nicht!
Offenbar scheint der Betrüger aber fleißig weitermachen zu können,
wie man an der Nummer 35314369001 sieht und daran, dass es wohl scheinbar seit Jahren so geht.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2019)

Meikel4 schrieb:


> Zahlungsempfänger:
> 
> 
> > PAYPAL *HIGHTECPILLI, 35314369001
> ...


Dafür gibt es eine Erklärung >HIER<


			
				Redaktion von verbraucherschutz.tv schrieb:
			
		

> Meldungen dieser Art bedeuten allerdings nichts anderes, als dass eine Zahlung per Mastercard über “PayPal” abgewickelt wurde





Meikel4 schrieb:


> zum einen habe ich seit Monaten nichts mehr per Paypal bezahlt und zweitens rechnet Paypal bei mir per Bankeinzug ab, die haben meine Kreditkartennummer überhaupt nicht!


Ich schätze mal, da wurde gar nicht dein PayPal-Account verwendet sondern ein Halunke hat eine Zahlung per *PayPal PTE Ltd.* autorisiert und dort deine Kreditkartendaten angegeben.


----------



## GAST 1 (4 Februar 2019)

PAYPAL *ELEKTROFUNK 41      gleiches Spiel.


----------



## Noti der Neue (26 März 2019)

Also nach Recherche habe ich festgestellt, dass zB. Gammon (Parfümmarke von Baiersdorf) als „Wingmansstud“ abrechnet. Bei denen ist 80€ auch ein sehr häufig vorkommender Preis, vor. Hilft das ja Leuten die danach googeln und wie ich hier landen.


----------



## tschau (26 April 2019)

Auch bei  mir - habe mein Paypal-konto durchschaut und entdeckte, Juni 2018 wurde Geld in NOK abgebucht. Nicht eine grosse Summe - nur ca 15 Euro. Der Text lautete: Paypal *mimportspzo  
Habe Paypal angeschrieben - mal schauen was es bringt.


----------



## Joachim Munderloh (4 Juli 2019)

Ich habe meiner Freundin genehmigt über eBay mit meiner Visa Kreditkarte ein Bett und einen e—Scooter zu bestellen und jetzt werden fast täglich pay pal Beträge von der Karte abgebucht die nicht bestellt worden sind das summiert sich mittlerweile auf ca 1500€ ich habe meine Karte jetzt sperren lassen und bekomme eine neue ! Bei Visa sagte man mir das die versichert wären ich eine Eidestattliche Versicherung abgeben soll das ich die Sachen nicht bestellt habe und dann wird das Geld zurück erstattet! 
Aber was ist da beim bestellen passiert


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2019)

Es muß sich doch festellen lassen, wer sich da "bedient" .
Ich bestelle laufend bei ebay und hab noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Es muß sich doch festellen lassen, wer sich da "bedient".





Joachim Munderloh schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Freundin genehmigt ... mit meiner Visa … zu bestellen.


Was sagt die Freundin dazu?


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2019)

Joachim Munderloh schrieb:


> Bei Visa sagte man mir das die versichert wären ich eine Eidestattliche Versicherung abgeben soll das ich die Sachen nicht bestellt habe und dann wird das Geld zurück erstattet!


*Vorsicht!*

Visa verlangt die Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige bei der Polizei. Du hast zwar nicht bestellt aber unzulässiger Weise deiner Freundin die Daten zur Verfügung gestellt. Somit bist objektiv betrachtet du der Zahlungsverpflichtete für Visa und mit der eidesstattlichen Erklärung könntest du eine Art Meineid begehen.

Visa rechnet das bei Widerspruch alles zurück, doch dann kommt PayPal und wird dich mit der infoscore unter Druck setzen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du dich dort verplapperst.

Kreditkartendaten dürfen nicht an Dritte weiter gegeben werden, das steht auch in den AGB. Theoretisch darf Mann nicht mal seiner Frau die Kreditkarte zum Shoppen überlassen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2019)

"bedienen" =  wer  sich  bereichert, nicht wer die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet hat


----------



## Himbeerin (5 Juli 2019)

35314369001 ist immer eine Bezeichnung für PayPal bei den Geldabbuchungen der Kreditkarte.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2019)

PayPal lässt Abbuchungen ohne Überprüfung zu
					

Bei PayPal klafft nach Recherchen des Computermagazins "c't" eine Sicherheitslücke.




					www.stern.de
				





> Beim Bezahldienst PayPal klafft nach Recherchen des Computermagazins "c't" eine Sicherheitslücke. Mit gestohlenen Kreditkarten-Daten ließen sich ohne jegliche Überprüfung von einem fremden Konto bis zu 1500 Euro abheben, berichtete das Magazin in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe.








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Das war 2010. Daran hat sich wohl bis heute nichts geändert.


----------



## W. Traut (24 Januar 2020)

!!!!!!!!!Die Nummer 35314369001 ist immer noch aktiv !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei mir über die VISA Karte. Vor der falschen Abbuchung habe ich bei Amazon mit VISA bezahlt.
Karte wurde nicht gestohlen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2020)

Na und? Wie zuvor schon steht, ist diese Zahlenkolonne eine Buchungsnummer von PayPal, also eine Art virtuelle Hausnummer zur Zuordnung der Buchung.

@W. Traut, es geht doch gar nicht um die Karte sondern um die Daten, die vorn und hinten draufstehen. Mit denen kann man feuchtfröhlich im Internet einkaufen gehen. Man kann die Daten als Zahlungsmittel mit dem Zahlungssystem PayPal verbinden und schon klappt der betrügerischer Einkauf mit falschen oder fremden Daten.

Mit Amazon hat das sehr wahrscheinlich gar nichts zu tun, auch wenn das Handy von dem Cheffe dieses nicht gerade kleinen Ladens vermutlich gehackt wurde (das war ein Witz).


----------



## Katinka K. (26 August 2020)

Max123 schrieb:


> nicht alles was auf den ersten Blick nach Betrug aussieht muss auch einer sein. Die Meldung bedeutet im Prinzip erstmal, dass eine Zahlung per paypal via mastercard abgewickelt ist. Das kann z.B. auch bei einem ebay Kauf sein. Einträge wie der genannten tauchen z.B. auch auf wenn über ebay etwas gekauft und mit mastercard bezahlt wird
> 
> https://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/2011/10/30/paypal-nelsonsonne-35314369001



Danke für den Tipp. Genau das war es bei mir. Ich hatte die Jeans vergessen, die ich bei  ebay gekauft hatte und schon grundlos Panik geschoben


----------



## Michaelgamma (21 Oktober 2020)

Max123 schrieb:


> nicht alles was auf den ersten Blick nach Betrug aussieht muss auch einer sein. Die Meldung bedeutet im Prinzip erstmal, dass eine Zahlung per paypal via mastercard abgewickelt ist. Das kann z.B. auch bei einem ebay Kauf sein. Einträge wie der genannten tauchen z.B. auch auf wenn über ebay etwas gekauft und mit mastercard bezahlt wird
> 
> https://www.verbraucherschutz.tv/2011/10/30/paypal-nelsonsonne-35314369001


Immer auch Mails im Umfeld des Abbuchungsdatums checken, ob sich irgendwo eine Bestätigungsmail i.H. des Betrages findet. Denn einige Hersteller, die Online-Plattformen zur Vrekaufsabwicklung nutzen (z.B. ebay) nutzen Paypal zur Verbuchung, ohne dass man selbst den Kauf über Paypal abgewickelt oder die Kreditkarte bei Paypal als Zahlungsmittel angegeben hätte. Man wundert sich dann natürlich, wenn man auf der Kreditkartenabrechnung Paypal liest, statt die Firma, bei der man bestellt hat. Diese Buchungen tauchen übrigens auch nicht in der Paypal Kontoübersicht auf, weil man selbst ja gar nicht über Paypal bezahlt hat. Verwirrend, ist aber so, sit mir selbst schon passiert, und habe ich erst über ein Telefonat mit dem Kreditkartenbetreiber herausgefunden. Wenn sich nirgends so eine Zahlungsbestätigungsmail findet, kann es natürlich auch Betrug sein.


----------



## Sigrid Schenker-Reitz (2 November 2020)

Von meinem Girokonto sind am 29.Oktober2020  2.399,00 Euro (FOTO-GREGOR,KÖLN) und 1.505,64 Euro(MAXIMEDIAON) abgebucht worden .  Dies passierte über ein Paypal-"Fenster" , auf dem Paypal-Auszug waren diese "Transaktionen" nicht aufgeführt .


----------



## Helmut Marsilius (27 November 2020)

Ich hatte gestern und heute jeweils dreimal Paypal Bucxhung auf meinem Visa Konto, und jeweils der gleiche Betrag von 0,28 Euro.
Die denken wohl, ich wäre blöd und kümmere mich nicht um Kleinigkeiten. Meine gestrige Beschwerde an die Kartenfirma hat bereits geholfen.
Die gestern 3x wurden wieder gelöscht. Meine heutige Beschwerde ist wohl noch in Arbeit.


----------



## Claus (30 November 2020)

Ich hatte auch drei Abbuchungen von meiner Visa-Karte mit *PAYPAL *ALEPA* und *PAYPAL *KORSIT BV, Niederlande *und jeweils der Nummer *35314369001*. 
Paypal sagte mit, dass ein Fremder mit einem anderen Konto und meiner Kartennummer eingekauft hätte. Habe Visa-Karte sperren und die Beträge stornieren lassen.


----------



## KFB (30 Dezember 2020)

Hatte auch gestern eine Abbuchung auf meiner VISA Kreditkarte über 255,71. Betreff: *PAYPAL *1958GNJON2E, 35314369001, DE.*
Konnte die Zahlung auch nicht zuordnen und wende mich deswegen an VISA und lasse den Fall klären.


----------



## H. Kinder (25 November 2021)

ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Folgende Abbuchung war auf de Abrechnung der Visa-Card:
Unternehmen "PAYPAL-MAXIMEDIAON", Ort: "35314369001", Kaufdatum "24.10."  Betrag in EUR: "25,92". 
Zunächst war ich wie hier alle besorgt, aber dann ließ sich die Buchung folgendemaßen zuordnen:
Ich hatte bei der Firma Maxi-Media-Online aus Jena einen Wecker für 25,92 EUR bestellt und mit Visa-Karte bezahlt. 
Aber diese Firma verwendet Paypal als Zahlungsdienstleister! Paypal zieht also das Geld für die Fa. Maxi-Media-Online ein und steht deshalb als "Unternehmer" da, aber als Zusatz eben auch der Name der Firma, die das Geld erhalten soll. Weil in der Zeile aber wenig Platz ist, wird deren Namen etwas abgekürzt. So wurde aus "Maxi-Media-Online" das ominöse "MAXIMEDIAON". Also kein Geheimnis, kein Betrug, alles gut!


----------

